
SnappyCam disappears from App Store without a trace - mcbain
http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/smartphone-apps/australian-smartphone-camera-app-snappycam-disappears-from-app-store-without-a-trace-20140104-30ahj.html
======
thedrbrian
Annoyingly it's also disappeared from my big list of purchased apps too.

~~~
shiven
Where is a class-action lawsuit when you need one!?!

------
abdophoto
Apple acquired the company

[http://thetechblock.com/apple-acquires-rapid-fire-camera-
app...](http://thetechblock.com/apple-acquires-rapid-fire-camera-app-
snappycam/?comments=1)

------
Dogamondo
Doesn't iOS 7 come with the main features of this app as stock nowadays? Since
its release. Was he acquired beforehand maybe?

~~~
binarymax
I'm not sure if it's the same thing. I just did a test and the burst mode on
my iPhone5S captured about 9 frames per second. SnappyCam claimed to have 20
to 30 fps full resolution.

------
Mithaldu
I don't own an iphone and hearing that Apple will happily remove purchased
applications with exactly no explanation doesn't exactly sway me towards ever
getting one; however i have to ask:

Will all the people who bought it be refunded? Or does Apple simply take the
money and run, leaving customers with empty hands?

~~~
anu_gupta
Except that it's only been removed from the App Store. I still have it on my
iPhone.

Are you saying that Apple shouldn't let developers stop selling an app?

~~~
Mithaldu
> I still have it on my iPhone.

That wasn't clear in the article. However as others noted: It's also been
removed from their list of purchased apps, so if their iphone gets damaged, or
it gets deleted from their phone due to a mishap, they're still out the cash
they paid and left with empty hands.

> Are you saying that Apple shouldn't let developers stop selling an app?

They should do the same thing Steam does: Remove the store page and keep it
available for redownload by customers who paid until it positively cannot
function anymore.

~~~
gte910h
>they're still out the cash they paid and left with empty hands.

Not if they have it on their mac/windows pc they sync with

------
jbrooksuk
jpap discussed a lot of what the app does another HN thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6137979](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6137979)

------
ewang1
I could see Instagram acquiring this as well.

------
yapcguy
Since iOS apps do not have direct access to native hardware, what exactly
would Apple be buying?

Record video, extract frames, simulate burst mode. Not that difficult really.

~~~
rbourke
Jpap invented a new more efficient JPEG codec - even faster than hardware
encoders that use less efficient codecs. Also I think you can optimize
hardware usage of iOS devices at the assembler level - it is not as locked
down as Android.

~~~
Rebelgecko
You can include assembly in Android apps (it might require the NDK). The
bigger problem is that an Android device could be ARM, x86, or even MIPS.

